
Aircraft-carriers are under threat from modern missiles - samsolomon
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2019/11/14/aircraft-carriers-are-under-threat-from-modern-missiles
======
simonblack
Carriers obsoleted battleships 80 years ago because the carrier's weapons were
able to out-range and destroy the battleships before the battleships could get
close enough to use their guns which could only shoot about 20 miles.

Modern missiles can out-range and kill carriers which can't get close enough
to use their planes which only have several hundred miles of range.

    
    
         Q. What do you call ANY surface ship in today's world?
         A. A slow, expensive target.
         
         Q. What do you call a complete Carrier Strike Force?
         A. A BUNCH of slow, expensive targets.

